# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  التدريب العملى على التحكم الألى PLC - inverters

## elrowad

*تنبيه : يمنع وضع ارقام الهاتف و الإعلان عن اي شي (دورات - مراكز - دروس خاصة ... الخ ) دون الرجوع لإدارة المنتدى

مشرف القسم*

----------

